# [SOLVED] Razer Naga spasing out.



## Alvl7Mew (Jan 27, 2011)

So, my Razer Naga has been acting up lately. By acting up, I mean for the first 5 mins or so after boot or plug in, it works fine. Then it starts going wacky. It acts like it lagging and it jumps all over the screen. I've reinstalled the drivers and all that jazz. I've scanned for malware, spyware, virus, all that. I've blew the laser part of the mouse out with air. The part I don't get is that it works fine for a bit, then messes up. 

Any help? I don't want to have to return/replace it, unless I have to.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Razer Naga spasing out.*

I came across this -> Installed Razer Naga, killed my FPS - League of Legends Community

"Try checking your Razer driver settings for a "USB polling rate" option and switch it to a lower value. The default for USB mice is 125 Hz, but my Logitech G9 drivers crank it up to 500 Hz. The extra input processing might be significant on a low-powered laptop."


----------



## Alvl7Mew (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Razer Naga spasing out.*

Well, just before I did that, I turned off the lights on my mouse. Now it works perfectly. Dunno.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

If that's all it took, you may have USB power issues.


----------



## Alvl7Mew (Jan 27, 2011)

CCT said:


> If that's all it took, you may have USB power issues.


I might. My laptop is fairly new though. less than 1 year old. How can I check that sort of thing?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Like I say, Win7 isn't my area.

BUT, in my XP Pro I can check the power usage on USB ports in Device Manager.

Perhaps someone here knows how for Win7.


----------

